

The Woes of an American Drone Operator - jalanco
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/pain-continues-after-war-for-american-drone-pilot-a-872726.html

======
AdamDuMonde
This is a really intense article in my opinion. The military may have
successfully used unmanned aircraft to cause less pilot deaths but the
emotional trauma and PTSD that comes from war and murder is still present...
probably more so as they must more intimately know their target before killing
them. That and the disparity of killing targets in Afghanistan and Iraq and
then stepping out of your trailer back into the heart of America where
everyone is just "going about their day." That back and forth routine on a
daily basis is even more traumatic then spending 9 months deployed and then
coming back to the US.

